# Heißeste Sängerin 17x



## YYYMAN (20 Jan. 2011)

​Avril Lavigne​



 

 




 

Sarah Connor​

 

 




 



Rihanna​


 

Katy Perry​


 

Nicole Scherzinger​


 

 

Shakira​



 

Lady GaGa​



 


Cheryl Cole​


----------



## YYYMAN (20 Jan. 2011)

Ich beginn einfach mal mir Sarah Connor,
weil die am natürlichsten Rüberkommt


----------



## follfreak (20 Jan. 2011)

1. Sarah Connor
2. Nicole Scherzinger
3. Avril Lavin
Cascada is auch geil


----------



## Punisher (20 Jan. 2011)

bei dem Hüftschwung ist es definitiv Shakira


----------



## Bargo (20 Jan. 2011)

Ich sag mal - bei dem Angebot - Shakira

aber hier fehlt die geilste:


----------



## Blitzer19 (20 Jan. 2011)

The One and Only, 
Helene Fischer:crazy:


----------



## YYYMAN (20 Jan. 2011)

sorry wegen helene und kylie

aber nur die 8 erfolgreichsten der welt sind dabei


----------



## steven91 (20 Jan. 2011)

christina aguilera


----------



## YYYMAN (20 Jan. 2011)

stimmt x-tina ist auch gut
hab ich vergessen


----------



## solefun (20 Jan. 2011)

Bei der Auswahl eindeutig Shakira!


----------



## Crash (20 Jan. 2011)

Avril oder Shakira.... Avril oder Shakira.....

Schwere Entscheidung aber sage mal Avril


----------



## redfive (20 Jan. 2011)

YYYMAN schrieb:


> sorry wegen helene und kylie
> 
> aber nur die 8 erfolgreichsten der welt sind dabei



rofl3


----------



## lordzwiebel (20 Jan. 2011)

steven91 schrieb:


> christina aguilera



hätte ich vor einiger zeit auch noch gesagt.

ich muss der meinung des autors anschließen und hoffe, dass sie wieder in form kommt.


----------



## Nessuno (21 Jan. 2011)

*Nicole und Shakira!*


----------



## xBERIALx (21 Jan. 2011)

leute habt ihr ein anner klatsche?

nicole scherzinger natürlich

danach beyonce


----------



## Xtinalover (21 Jan. 2011)

natürlich ist es christina aguilera auch mit ein paar pfunden mehr


----------



## congo64 (21 Jan. 2011)

Frau Scherzinger


----------



## FCB_Cena (22 Jan. 2011)

Shakira natürlich


----------



## Storm_Animal (23 Jan. 2011)

Zwar nicht gelistet, aber Natalie Horler ist der Hammer....


----------



## poll_fan (23 Jan. 2011)




----------



## YYYMAN (27 Jan. 2011)

stimmt für sarah


----------



## YYYMAN (31 Jan. 2011)

Auf geht's jetz

Sarah


----------



## SAW7 (9 Nov. 2012)

Carly Rae Jepsen ist auch ein süßes ding


----------



## tamoo24 (27 Nov. 2012)

Kein Zweifel: Shakira!!


----------



## superfan2000 (13 Nov. 2013)

Bei den deutschsprachigen Sängerinnen finde ich die Andrea Jürgens immer noch ziemlich heiß.


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Nov. 2013)

*beatrice egli *​


----------



## Mr. Alba (2 Mai 2015)

1. klar Shakira


----------

